# New pics of Fatboy



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It was so hard trying to get good pics of him.He won't sit still for very long.But he's running around waging his tail and licking everything in sight now.Thanks for looking!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's some more.In the one pic of him and Pretty girl,they were licking each other.It was so cute.
And the last pic I took of Pretty Girl herding the baby goat.I've been working on her with it.As soon as the baby goat gets near to where he's not supposed to be (like in the background of that pic) then she chases it back to the field.She was making her way to get behind it to chase it back.She knows better then to go near momma goat.lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Fatboy looks like a little trouble maker! You can definitely see the appreciation in his eyes though.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww they look so happy, both of them, Fatboy looks very happy to be where he is, thanks for sharing girl, super happy to see him happy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Fatboy looks like a little trouble maker! You can definitely see the appreciation in his eyes though.


HAHA!Yeah now that he's getting his personality back and isn't quite as scared,he's a little bit of a trouble maker.He LOVES shoes!But nothing some training can't take care of.Thanks Shana!


apbtmom76 said:


> awwww they look so happy, both of them, Fatboy looks very happy to be where he is, thanks for sharing girl, super happy to see him happy


Thanks Tye!I hope he's gonna be happy here!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. He's so freakin cute. Pretty girl looks very happy to see him too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute photos... LoL my husband wears those same New Balance shoes haha


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Look at my baby claiming the door in the first pic! So handsome!!! 
He looks too cool cleaning Pretty Girls face, such a gentle canine!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about! There's the pit bull smile we're all so familiar with What a good pup, and a very nice head piece to boot!!! Props again to you


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Glad you got your boy back. I agree he looks very mischevious.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He is a very handsome happy looking boy!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks a lot happier in these pics than he did in the last ones. Good to see him settling in!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Great pics. He's so freakin cute. Pretty girl looks very happy to see him too


Thanks girl!And she really is so happy to be with another dog.I swear she knows that's one of her pups!She just acts way different around it then other dogs.I can't explain it.


Lex's Guardian said:


> Cute photos... LoL my husband wears those same New Balance shoes haha


Thanks!Yeah my husband will only buy New balance shoes.Lol!No matter how many times I tell him that Vans or the like are just as comfortable.Hmm now that I think about it,they probably aren't quite as comfortable.Oh well


BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Look at my baby claiming the door in the first pic! So handsome!!!
> He looks too cool cleaning Pretty Girls face, such a gentle canine!


Thanks girl!He claims the door as long as Pretty Girl isn't around.As soon as it's time to go in when they are both outside,he'll let Pretty Girl take the lead.But yeah he's such a gentle guy!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! There's the pit bull smile we're all so familiar with What a good pup, and a very nice head piece to boot!!! Props again to you


Thanks again!I try!I figure I'm the one that made the mistake of letting his momma get knocked up,so I'm the one who needs to look out for them when I can.


coppermare said:


> Glad you got your boy back. I agree he looks very mischevious.


Thanks!If it was up to me I would have them all.And he's not quite as mischevious as he looks


christina60546 said:


> He is a very handsome happy looking boy!


Thank you!


aus_staffy said:


> He looks a lot happier in these pics than he did in the last ones. Good to see him settling in!


I agree!I'm totally amazed at how well he's fitting in here with us.It's to the point now where I couldn't picture having him here!Thanks again!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Thanks girl!He claims the door as long as Pretty Girl isn't around.As soon as it's time to go in when they are both outside,he'll let Pretty Girl take the lead.But yeah he's such a gentle guy!


HAHAAA! You've steered him right! Ladies first! :rofl:


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks like he is coming out his shell ALOT more now. He looks happy and has that sparkle in his eyes. Great work in like two days, it's easy to see the change in temperament already!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa the 2nd, lol! He's looking so much happier now! Great job on bringing him back home and having such a wonderful family! Thanks for sharing the pix!! I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> HAHAAA! You've steered him right! Ladies first! :rofl:


:rofl:yep!wouldn't have it any other way!:rofl:


APBTHAUS said:


> He looks like he is coming out his shell ALOT more now. He looks happy and has that sparkle in his eyes. Great work in like two days, it's easy to see the change in temperament already!! Keep up the good work!!


thanks for the kind words!I'm so glad that everybody is able to see all the hard work I'm putting into him


ThaLadyPit said:


> Lisa the 2nd, lol! He's looking so much happier now! Great job on bringing him back home and having such a wonderful family! Thanks for sharing the pix!! I look forward to seeing more!


Thanks Bev!I look forward to sharing more pics in the future!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is one handsome boy! I love hims. Cute pics!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He is one handsome boy! I love hims. Cute pics!


Thank you for the kind words!


----------

